# Is recreational flying made available to AF members?



## BritishBuzzard (12 May 2011)

I am looking at applying to the Air Force as a Public Affairs officer in a few years (I'm in a similar line of work now). Just waiting to become a Canadian Citizen! I'm currently a Permanent Resident, having emigrated here from the UK.

Back home I held a Private Pilot's License and also flew gliders. I know the Royal Air Force in the UK makes subsidized aircraft hire/gliding available to it's members as a recreational activity.

Just wondering, does the Canadian Air Force do anything similar? It would be ideal if I could indulge in my passion in my spare time!


----------



## Zoomie (12 May 2011)

You can do anything you like - on your own dime/shilling.  The CF does not have a subsidized flying program.  Your best bet would be to get your Canadian PPL and then volunteer with a local Air Cadet squadron - they occasionally do flying with Cadets.


----------



## BritishBuzzard (12 May 2011)

I actually also started instructor training back in the UK as a Civilian Gliding instructor with the Air Cadets, flying Grob motor gliders. I moved though before I could finish.

Are there opportunities for current non-pilot AF members to volunteer as Air Cadet flying instructors?


----------



## dimsum (12 May 2011)

BritishBuzzard said:
			
		

> Are there opportunities for current non-pilot AF members to volunteer as Air Cadet flying instructors?



In short, yes if you have the required civilian licenses.  One of my coursemates in Nav school did that as an Air Combat Systems Officer in training.


----------



## DexOlesa (12 May 2011)

> Are there opportunities for current non-pilot AF members to volunteer as Air Cadet flying instructors?



You would have to be a licensed flight instructor working for a flight school that had a Cadet contract to teach the Power flying course for the Cadets.


----------



## pylon (10 Jun 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> In short, yes if you have the required civilian licenses.  One of my coursemates in Nav school did that as an Air Combat Systems Officer in training.


Another good pilot candidate who chose to be a nav... We may have to expand our pilot recruiting..  ;D


----------

